# New toy (to me)



## Mudtrux (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I'm back. I just picked up a '61 340 utility, with a loader and a back blade.


















It's in a well used state but every thing seems to work.

One of the loader cyls leaks bad (constant drip while running) and the piston has some scores in it. The scoring can be felt with a fingernail but they are not gouged.

Can a worn piston be resealed and maybe only seep a bit?
How does the cyl come apart, can I heat the cap a bit to get it loose?

Does the loader have any value.....with a snow bucket also?



Sorry for all the questions but I have quite a few more.
I did purchase a reprinted operators manual that I'm wating on.

Thanks for any help I can get. Ken


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats a true work horse..congrats


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

nice tractor,good job


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice tractor you got yourself. I also like the dually with camper. Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The end cap on the cylinder should screw off so you can rebuild the cylinder. If you replace the seals, it should help with the leak, but it will never stop leaking entirely unless you can get the scoring out of the ram. I'd see if any shop in the area could fix that damage. Replacing the ram is probably going to cost more than you want to spend on the unit, but perhaps some emery cloth followed by crocus cloth would get it smoother.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, nice old gear you have there.
there are some specialty engineering shops that do "hardchroming" and can spray fill the scratches, but it might be a little expensive.

Cheers
:aussie:


----------

